# slin for bodybuilding when diabetic



## serratus (Mar 28, 2017)

I have  used slin for bodybuilding for longer than ten years. I have been diabetic for 25 years and my body doesn't make any slin at all.
I have used IGF1 and HGH for 4 months and I'm becoming somewhat insulin-resistant. I need huge doses a day (about 120 IU) and I'm wondering if it's still  anabolic
Any article on slin for lean mass for diabetics somwhere ?


----------



## Adking29 (Jun 26, 2019)

It would be interesting to hear if anyone has experience with this. Jason Poston, a professional bb, is T1 diabetic


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> It would be interesting to hear if anyone has experience with this. Jason Poston, a professional bb, is T1 diabetic



Metsfan is T1.


----------



## bvs (Jun 26, 2019)

You might find this interesting


----------



## Adking29 (Jun 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> Metsfan is T1.


I’ll try to run into him


----------

